# Roast away



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

View attachment 7288598


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

View attachment 7288599


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

The target is to my right a little I just am working hard and want it to pay off I really appreciate anything you have thanks Alan


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Heyyyyy Alan!

here’s the great thing about archery what works for one person does not for another. Now to get the “ideal” form u can try a few things. Btw I’m not ideal form way to many broken bones and bruised body parts.
Your grip if it feels good and ur consistent leave it just close ur fingers alittle but also if u don’t feel comfortable with it try getting alittle more of a 45 degree 

next U look long on the draw length I would try shorting a inch. Ur bow arm looks locked out which could hurt u in the long run even though I saw a girl at a lot of tournaments whopping people like that. I’d try shorter and dropping that release arm elbow down alittle

When u shorten ur draw gonna have to play with ur peep to get comfy 

ur standing straight and tall which is awesome keep that up that’s a badddd habit of mine no matter what draw length

Good luck man!!!


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok I’ll try I was originally a 29 I dropped to 28.5 I’ll go lower and try appreciate your feedback anyone see anything else I thought my grip was decent


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

al0885 said:


> View attachment 7288597


Bow hand. Recommend you do this instead.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

al0885 said:


> View attachment 7288599


Left side shoulder is hiked UP. This is bad.
Right shoulder is also hiked UP. This is also bad.










Chin is BELOW collar bones. This is not normal.
Chin ABOVE collar bones is normal.



Drop the collar bones, LOWER your armpits...both sides.

Peep is too high, meaning the nock is too low below corner of mouth. Move peep down closer to d-loop, so nock lands 1/4-inch HIGHER on your face.










Green arrow is bottom of your chin and bottom of John Dudley's chin.
RED arrow is top of collar bone muscle (upper trapezius)
and RED arrow is top of collar bone muscle (upper trapezius) for John Dudley.

Your chin is WAY lower than top of collar bone muscle.
This is bad.
John Dudley has chin ABOVE, higher than top of collar bone muscle. This is correct.

You try again.


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

My hand angle is right I don’t know why I stretched my fingers out I don’t always do that does my dL look right to you? And how do I fix my shoulder I’ve watched video on stretching it out first to set it should I try rotating it clockwise more? Appreciate your feedback


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Drop your draw elbow down a little.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Is you target close and on the ground? If so that looks like it could be contributing to the bad form. If it’s close, bend at the waist more to match the angle instead of just lowering the bow hand.


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

No it’s chest high 10 ft ahead


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nuts and bolts appreciate everything I will work on everything you said one issue I do have is zero neck should your trap muscles be relaxed or somewhat tight ? I feel like as soon as I start to pull my form and upper body just goes to heck and gets tight thanks guys


----------



## zaq (Jul 14, 2018)

Less carbs more veggies


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

I adjusted draw so I could uncrunch my shoulders allowing my chin to get above my collar bones I still feel like I have to reach my head forward a touch my peep is now way low I’m trying to get the nock and string right then I’ll set my peep I already feel a huge difference taking stress off my lower back thanks again to anyone who helped


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

al0885 said:


> Nuts and bolts appreciate everything I will work on everything you said one issue I do have is zero neck should your trap muscles be relaxed or somewhat tight ? I feel like as soon as I start to pull my form and upper body just goes to heck and gets tight thanks guys


Upper trapezius muscles should not be involved in the draw motion. If your upper trap muscles are tight,
then, you are drawing the bow incorrectly.






Try this.


----------

